# Fresh air



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm installing some mini splits in classrooms at my church. This is second building we've done this and have been very pleased with the systems.
This is a new building and the inspector is wanting fresh air into the rooms. We have done this on commercial systems and are aware of the codes, but was hoping to not have to do it on this building. We didn't have to on the first building.
My question is, does anyone have an econmical way to do this. I'm doing this work at my cost and doing the labor myself. This is a two story metal building with fire corridores throughout the building.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

check these products out
http://www.airxchange.com/schools.htm
http://www.airxchange.com/availability.htm


----------

